# Internet drops when downloading multiple or large files



## davidwilliams_7 (Jan 13, 2018)

All of a sudden while downloading large files or when my connection hits a certain speed, my computer disconnects. I then have to go to device manager and disable, then enable wireless.

I've updated all my drivers, made sure the "allow other network users to connect through this computers internet connection" is unchecked in wi-fi properties, and it's still happening (a month now)

I know it's not my isp, because other computers in the house don't have this problem.

Is there any ideas of what this can be?
I'm more than glad to run any test to show a log of some kind, but unfortunately, it's beyond my comprehension to do myself.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

What is the make and model# of your computer/motherboard. Go to the manufacturers support/download drivers and download the latest WiFi driver for your adapter. 
You should try TeraCopy This will keep the file downloading, if it stops for any reason, it will pick up where it left off. 
Download WiFi Inspector. This will tell you if your SSID (your network name) is similar to others in your neighborhood, it will show you the strength of the signal, and it will show you the Channel the Wifi is broadcasting on, so you can change it if there are too many of your neighbors on the same channel.


----------



## davidwilliams_7 (Jan 13, 2018)

Thank you for the recommendations. Unfortunately, I'm still having this problem after updating all drivers through Dell, Intel websites & doing hardware and virus scans.

The only update that just won't install, no matter what I do is:

Intel chipset software utility - version 9.4.0.1021, A00
Not sure what that is though.

I have a Dell XPS 8700 i7 with 16gb ram 
and I'm running Windows 8.1

If anyone has any suggestions, I'd be very grateful.
(it dropped as I was typing this :sad

Thanks


----------



## K9BEG (Jan 10, 2018)

davidwilliams_7 said:


> I've updated all my drivers, made sure the "allow other network users to connect through this computers internet connection" is unchecked in wi-fi properties, and it's still happening (a month now)


Hi David, Are you connecting this computer via wifi or is it hardwired? If wifi have you tried connecting with an ethernet cord?

You may want to try disabling your AV before trying to install the chipset driver or trying in safe mode.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Actually chipset driver is the most important driver to install and really should be done before all the others as it affects all the others.


----------



## davidwilliams_7 (Jan 13, 2018)

Thanks, I tried going in safe mode and installing, and it didn't work.
although, while in safe mode, I noticed an exclamation over the firmware and monitor options in device manager, which aren't there while in normal mode. (I'm wi-fi btw)

I can post a very long log that I copied if it will help.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Do you see SMBUS controllers waiting for a driver in Device Manager ?

Start--Run--devmgmt.msc and check if you see SMBUS controller as unknown device or missing driver, only then chipset drivers are required, else you can skip the reinstall.

If SMBUS is installed with the correct driver, check the version and compare it to the version you're downloading, if they're same, no point if everything else if working.


----------



## davidwilliams_7 (Jan 13, 2018)

tristar said:


> Do you see SMBUS controllers waiting for a driver in Device Manager ?
> 
> Start--Run--devmgmt.msc and check if you see SMBUS controller as unknown device or missing driver, only then chipset drivers are required, else you can skip the reinstall.
> 
> If SMBUS is installed with the correct driver, check the version and compare it to the version you're downloading, if they're same, no point if everything else if working.


Hey thanks, it is the same version. Not sure intel wants me to download it so bad. 
Unfortunately, my internet is still dropping a lot. Sometimes while I'm downloading and sometimes just idling over night.

Can't figure this one out. I've almost stopped using this computer altogether, which is a shame cuz it's a much faster computer than my "family" one.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Ok, since you're using WiFi do you also have an Ethernet cable connected ?


----------



## davidwilliams_7 (Jan 13, 2018)

No, I don't. Unfortunately, my router is 2 floors below me.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Then that's ok, this might be a long shot, but if you go into Services.msc do you see a service called bonjour ? this would typically be a part of quicktime/itunes and has caused wifi issues in the past, we used to recommend to temporarily disable this service and test the wifi connection.

Also, go to Device Manager, right click the WLAN adapter, Properties and uncheck the option allow the computer to turn off this device option in Power Management, if the computer is in idle state, chances are the WiFi adapter gets turned off to save power.


----------

